# Qué Significa Vee en un circuito?



## chilenick_16 (Nov 14, 2008)

hola amigos, disculpen la ignorancia, pero yo siempre he visto Vcc y Gnd. entiendo que son el positivo y negativo pero voy a armar un amplificador con el LM1876TF, y me encuentro en el datasheet la conexion de las patillas que dice Vcc, Gnd y Vee.
si Vcc es positivo y Gnd es negativo, qué es Vee?

muchas gracias por su atensión y disculpen la ignorancia de los principiantes como yo


----------



## mabauti (Nov 15, 2008)

VEE es un votaje de alimentacion mas negativo que GND, generalmente es de igual cantidad que VCC (pero de signo contario)


----------



## otto (Nov 15, 2008)

Ho9la amigo es decir si tenes Vcc = 15V, un Vee seria = -15

saludos Otto


----------



## chilenick_16 (Nov 15, 2008)

ajam, yo me he fijado cuando mido el voltaje con el tester que al coectar el tester al reves dice por ejemplo -10V, entonces es eso?
si conecto la patilla Vee al negativo de la fuente, deberia funcionar?
ahora ustedes me dicen que existe el Vcc, Gnd, y Vee, pero en una pila u una fuente de alimentacion solo hay positivo y negativo, como voy a conectar esas tres patillas del C.I?

funcionaria si pongo la Vee unida con Gnd?

agradeceria mucho su ayuda!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola.
Tienes que usar 2 baterías o fuente de alimentación una positiva y otra negativa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chilenick_16 (Nov 15, 2008)

ok muchas gracias, pero si la corriente la tomo desde un transformador de 18V/1A como podria conseguir la toma de Vee si no tengo dos transformadores iguales?


----------



## gonzamou (Nov 15, 2008)

ahy un circuito para "partir" el voltaje asi te qeda vcc y vee
pero lo mas normal y facil seria que tengas un transformador con punto medio con 2 capacitores de 2200 y 2 reguladores de voltaje (uno para Vcc y otro para Vee)

Saludos


----------



## chilenick_16 (Nov 15, 2008)

me podrias facilitar el esquema del circuito porfavor?


----------



## mabauti (Nov 15, 2008)

esto te podria servir

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp20st/index.htm


----------



## chilenick_16 (Nov 15, 2008)

si eso mismo estaba mirando recien, lo simulé con el crocodile clips y efectivamente proporciona el V+, el V- y Tierra, el problema es que no tengo diodos  ya armare el amplificador cuando consiga los diodos y les contaré como me fue


----------



## chilenick_16 (Nov 15, 2008)

hmmm me di cuenta de una cosita cuando lo simulé, como dije da un voltaje positivo y otro negativo pero no da el mismo voltaje de entrada, es por los condensadores en serie, me imagino que es lo mismo que al poner resistencias en serie, el voltaje total se reparte entre los dos condensadores no? es por esto que no da los 18V en la salida?   

aqui les dejo el circuito:


----------



## zaiz (Nov 15, 2008)

Hay que considerar la caida en directa de los dos diodos. Así es que no tienen que ser los 18, sino 18 menos 2 voltajes Vd.

(Los condensadores nada tienen que ver).

VEE en un circuito con transistores, se refiere por lo regular a un voltaje aplicado al emisor y que en algunas ocasiones es negativo.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola.
En la hoja de datos (datasheet), hallé este circuito que se alimenta con una sola fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juancarfox (Nov 16, 2008)

vcc----------voltage de corriente continua (+)
gnd---------ground ( tierra )
vee------------voltage negativo (-)

corrijanme si estoy mal.....


----------



## El nombre (Nov 16, 2008)

chilenick_16 dijo:
			
		

> hmmm me di cuenta de una cosita cuando lo simulé, como dije da un voltaje positivo y otro negativo pero no da el mismo voltaje de entrada, es por los condensadores en serie, me imagino que es lo mismo que al poner resistencias en serie, el voltaje total se reparte entre los dos condensadores no? es por esto que no da los 18V en la salida?
> 
> aqui les dejo el circuito:



Este circuito padece de muchas cosas. La principal es la incoerencia. 

¿Que hace una fuente continua con un rectificador?
siendo dc ¿No será que la toma central del as baterias lleva una toma a 0V

No entiendo.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 16, 2008)

juancarfox dijo:
			
		

> vcc----------voltage de corriente continua (+)
> gnd---------ground ( tierra )
> vee------------voltage negativo (-)
> 
> corrijanme si estoy mal.....



Vee muchas veces es negativo y empíricamente por lo regular eso se sugiere. Pero no tiene porqué serlo siempre. Eso depende del circuito en particular.


----------



## chilenick_16 (Nov 16, 2008)

mm el rectificador, supongo que se llamará así es para sacar el Vcc y el Vee no? sin los diodos slo tendria Vcc y Gnd, lo que pasa es que los 18V se reparten por eso quedan  8,5 para Vcc y 8,5 para Vee
para obtener los 18 volts por cada parte necesitaria un transformador de 36 pero ya veo que sera dificil conseguir uno, pensaba hacerlo pero no tengo las laminas de hierro dulce del tamaño adecuado


----------



## analfabeta (Nov 16, 2008)

yo llegue a armar el circuito que simuló chilenick 16, pero con un transformador de 20Vca, igual con su rectificación y luego ese "arreglo" de capacitores, y no me funcionó, el voltaje negativo no era igual al positivo al ponerle carga, es necesario tener la referencia a tierra del transformador, sin carga funciona, pero ¿de que sirve si al conectarle lo que sea no funciona?


----------



## otto (Nov 19, 2008)

dale, los diodos es lo mas facil de conseguir, o sino un puente de diodos te podes conseguir
saludos Otto.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 25, 2008)

descarga la hoja de datos


----------



## lubeck (Dic 20, 2009)

Saludos
lei todos los mensajes de este tema, y creo que se ajusta un poco a mi problema, quiero utilizar un dac0808, pero segun el esquematico se utiliza un vee, entonces por el nombre de zeus como puedo con una fuente de pc utilizando solo los voltajes de +5 y +12v, obtener un vee de -5v, ¿alguien podria orientarme?
post.end.


----------

